# Chasing fawns



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you considered contacting a Trainer to help you resolve this problem?

In the meantime, I think I would only walk her on a leash until you're able to find a trainer that can help you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in the woods, too
Max "escorts the deer off the property"
I wouldn't let her off leash if she won't come back - Max only goes to the edge of our land and comes back.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She shouldn't be off leash then. You do realize if the mom is around she will kill her right???


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

She has been to a trainer. But she does not listen when she gets focused on a chipmunk, squirrel. Or another dog. She just becomes deaf. And I'm getting tired of it


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

BELLA said:


> She has been to a trainer. But she does not listen when she gets focused on a chipmunk, squirrel. Or another dog. She just becomes deaf. And I'm getting tired of it


Then keep her on a leash. Problem Solved. Yeah, it sucks, but she could get killed being allowed off one without a 100% recall. Plus it is just 100% purely irresponsible to let a dog aggressive dog get loose. She could seriously hurt or kill someone else's dog _and_ a person or even get killed herself. Take her on longer walks, play fetch in a safe fenced in yard and tire her out in a responsible way.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> She shouldn't be off leash then. *You do realize if the mom is around she will kill her right???*


Be very careful, those sweet, delicate deer can be quite nasty.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

The mom deer was not around. I never can understand why they leave their fawns??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They leave their fawns at dusk and come back to them just after dawn because they have to eat. The reason fawns have spots is so they they can blend into the background better.

Bella appears to have some sight hound in her, as we've talked about before here, and sight hounds generally have a higher prey drive. The only way to keep her from attacking, chasing and possibly killing a fawn is to keep her on a leash. The prey drive is stronger than her training is.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep her on a leash! I can never understand why you are still letting her off leash if she has no recall and chases and kills other animals!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I can appreciate your frustration. We adopted a shepherd mix with a high prey drive and have had to modify some of our daily routines bc of it. However, I would not fault a dog for having a prey drive. They are dogs and it's in their nature...some express it more than others obviously. We have a ton of deer around our property so if we go past the fence, we ensure our dogs are on leash. Deer can be pretty scary if provoked. We had a doe charge the fence after having enough with our dogs chirping at her during her peaceful meal. As far as exercise...if you are time pressed or unable to provide longer leash walks, consider hiring a dog walker. Or fence in an area and put that prey drive to good use with fetch or hide and seek.
Although frustrating, please try not to be upset with a dog acting on its natural instinct. As far as the doe leaving her fawn. That, too, is a natural and healthy occurrence. They have to eat a lot to keep the milk supply going. We woke up the other day to a tiny fawn hiding beside our front staircase while the mom foraged our front lawn (out of our dogs' reach, no worries) Dogs watched through the front window as though this were the greatest thriller blockbuster of all time!
Best wishes!


----------

